# UCLA MFA Application Procedures



## Jace (Oct 19, 2014)

Could someone clarify this for me? The UCLA Screenwriting MFA Application procedures says to both UPLOAD and MAIL the departmental application along with the statement of purpose and writing samples. Is it just me or does this seem rather strange? I'm mostly concerned because I'm living abroad and worried about mailing my materials.


----------

